# low life c.c



## lowlife c.c (Mar 7, 2010)

oklahoma city july 24,2010 state fair travlers transportation center.... 
11-6pm for more information email...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

cool deal we will b ther.405 pride.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

LAYLOW66 BE THERE








 :thumbsup:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Low-life ttmft :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

LOWLIFE IS READY TO SHINE N WATCH OUT CUZ WE COMING STRONG THIS YEAR :h5:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

CADILLACGUACHI TO DA TOP


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

EVERY BODY SPREAD DA WORD LIKE HERPES ON A 2 DOLLAR WHORE


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife c.c_@Mar 6 2010, 06:01 PM~16815137
> *oklahoma city july 24,2010  state fair travlers transportation center....
> 11-6pm for more information email...
> *


 :0 ahi te voy a caer pinche guachi :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16829661
> *:0  ahi te voy a caer pinche guachi  :biggrin:
> *


AKI TE ESPERO CARNAL Y TE SACO A DAR LA BUELTA A TODA MADRE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Mar 9 2010, 09:24 AM~16837367
> *
> *


say u get that info


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 9 2010, 09:07 AM~16837692
> *say u get that info
> *


SURE DID BRO........ THANKUSOBERYMUCHO U COMIN DOWN FOR DA SHOW


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

might drive up there


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WASSSSH U U MEAN MIGHT ? ARRIMESE PA KA AL COTORREO


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

A LA VERGA EL GUACHI ES HIJO DE MARIO ALMADA


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

gonna b the shiznit.


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 18 2010, 06:49 PM~16930982
> *gonna b the shiznit.
> *


IM GONNNA NEED UR HELP ON THEM BIKES BRO


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

no problem just hit me up


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

TIGHT, TIGHT


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

AM I DA ONLY RETARD DAT GETS ON HERE OR WTF


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

WAT IT DEW MY LOWLIFE CREW ITS TIME FOR US TO DO BIG THING BABY :h5:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

BIG DAY JULY 24 GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN ..............WE GONNA GET DWN LIKE JAMES BROWN


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

HELL YEA BRO WE ARE I CANT WAIT TO THAT DAY GETS HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

I CANT WAIT!!! IM WORKIN ON NEW ART FOR OUR SHIRTS GUYS, ANY IDEAS, HOLLA AT YA GURL


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

HELL YEAH ITS ON..


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

I HEARD THERE WAS GONNA BE A SEXY BUNS CONTEST?


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

WE GOT MONEY... MAKE IT RAIN LOW LIFE...


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

TA CHEVERE MI KIN CACA


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

NO LA VAMOS A PASAR BIEN Q-VOLE QUIEN ANDA AI EL DIA DEL SHOW. I ARRIVA JUAREZ DIJO JUAN GABRIEL!!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

gonna b off the hook


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

IF IT HAPPENS........... :angry:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

What if it happens????? What do you mean?


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

ITS GONAA HAPPEN ..NO MATTER FUKIN WAT .....WE GOT THIS LOWLIFE 2010 ITS ABOUT TO GET UGLY UP IN THIS MATHA FUKER













CUZ CHUK NORRIS SAID SO :wow:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Mar 24 2010, 08:01 AM~16983934
> *AM I DA ONLY RETARD DAT GETS ON HERE OR WTF
> *


 :yes:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 12 2010, 09:25 AM~17167709
> *:yes:
> *


Q ONDA MI CHUELACES :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Apr 14 2010, 07:50 AM~17188217
> *Q ONDA MI CHUELACES  :biggrin:
> *


here bro here in big D


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

u guys going to have a hop contest? $


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we ready


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 14 2010, 07:10 AM~17188333
> *u guys going to have a hop contest? $
> *


YES WE IZ WIT A CASH PAYOUT $$$$$ :wow: $$$$$$$$


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Individuals wil rep


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Apr 16 2010, 08:22 AM~17210788
> *YES WE IZ WIT A CASH PAYOUT $$$$$  :wow: $$$$$$$$
> *


pm a payout


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 16 2010, 07:36 AM~17210875
> *pm  a payout
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

1,000,000 DOLLLARS BWWAHAAA HAAAHA


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 16 2010, 07:34 AM~17210860
> *Individuals wil rep
> *


GLAD TO HEAR YAL R COMIN :biggrin: AN SAY WAAAAATEEEP TO CHICO


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

you should add a jalpeno eating contest, or a moustache contest like they used to do in the lrm early 90's


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

GGGGGOOOD IDEA BRO ......Y K EMPIESEN CON EL MIO LOL


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Pinchi Cholo cara de mi huevo peludo. Para que me rovoste el retrato pinchi.. Esmas aqui tengo uno especial tuyo cuando fuiste a ver a la OU jugar soccer guey..
No te aguietes lo que diga la jente de tus botas.


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

QUIEN CONOSE A ESTAS PEDORAS????


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

I ESTA PINCHI MADRE QUE GUEY. 









PINCHIS PILAS PARA CORTAR SACATE.









ESTE JUNK IN THE TRUNK DICE QUE TE CHINGA PARA BRINCAR..


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:0 orale


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 pride


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

ARE THEY GOING TO BE AT THE SHOW???









HOW ABOUT THESE TWO???


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lmao


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

915CHICOSTACOSPRIDE


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TranquilO C.C traying to make it out there from the BIG OD TX.


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Apr 28 2010, 07:02 AM~17328173
> *TranquilO C.C traying to make it out there from the BIG OD TX.
> *


WAT R R I REALLY HOPE YA MAKE IT ...U GUUYS GOT SOME NICE RIDES ....HOW YAL BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 23 2010, 05:41 PM~17284008
> *:0 orale
> *


Q ONDA BRO LE CAIS AL SHOW ..........YA MIRE TU CARRO Y SE MIRRA CHIDO .....ME DIJO EL KIN CACA Q EL LO PINTO .....NO BUT YA SERIO IT LOOKS REALLY NICE GOOD JOB ON DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

Shit good homie how bout y'all really would like to make it see what happens !!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Apr 28 2010, 08:30 AM~17328343
> *Q ONDA BRO LE CAIS AL SHOW ..........YA MIRE TU CARRO Y SE MIRRA CHIDO .....ME DIJO EL KIN CACA Q EL LO PINTO .....NO BUT YA SERIO IT LOOKS REALLY NICE  GOOD JOB ON DA TOP  :biggrin:
> *


orale carnal thank you.. it has been a long road. haber cuando los echamos una corana Im tying to get the day off for your show


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Apr 28 2010, 07:30 AM~17328343
> *Q ONDA BRO LE CAIS AL SHOW ..........YA MIRE TU CARRO Y SE MIRRA CHIDO .....ME DIJO EL KIN CACA Q EL LO PINTO .....NO BUT YA SERIO IT LOOKS REALLY NICE  GOOD JOB ON DA TOP  :biggrin:
> *


No empieses pedo cabron porque no me gusta que me digan el PICASO que anda pintando caros me oiste putita. Esmas aqui esta la foto que me dijiste que te tomara el ano pasado en el show de los hot rods cuando ganaste first place con tu Caddy..










I esmas aqui tengo tu foto de tu part time job aca por aca. Ai me dices si necesitas un pimp..










Porque mira como te dejaron despues.. Me ubieras ablado para partirles su madre..


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Pero ya sabes puro bull crapen este topic con nosotros.. Probably wont make it to the Illegal Toys Show but its on for yours. With sum more changes. Porque ya me conoses como soi..


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

YOU KNOW ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 28 2010, 09:38 PM~17336980
> *YOU KNOW ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


HELL YE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT FOR LOWLIFE


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

QUE PEDO MI GUACHIS. NOS VAMOS ECHAR UNAS CHUPAS EL DIA DEL SHOW O NOMAS PURA SODA FANTA??


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

Q ONDA MI CACA'S









AKI NOMAS CHIILIN ....ECHANDO ME UN TRAGO 










LA FANTA PARA LOS NINOS CAGADOS


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Apr 29 2010, 09:36 PM~17347634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TE MIRE OL OTRO DIA AYA EN EL WOODSEN PARK AGARANDO SOL ....YA TE ASIA FALTA CANIJO .. :wow: .......ESTAS PESADO PARA ANDAR EN TUS PATINES...


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

No cai pedo.. Pero que tal ayer en Tulsa , me dijieron que ganaste first place en el sexy buns contest.. Rasurate las nalgas pedora.


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@May 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17380762
> *No cai pedo.. Pero  que tal ayer en Tulsa , me dijieron que ganaste first place en el sexy buns contest.. Rasurate las nalgas pedora.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: AH CABRON ESE ES CHOLO Y TU TE ACUERDAS AYA CON LOS ****** EN EL EAST SIDE


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

DAM EDDIE IS THAT U TRYING TO GET SOME SUN AT THE PARK I DIDNT KNW U KNEW HOW TO SKATE :rimshot: :h5: :x:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

I wouldnt be talking if I was you con ese pelo de chino para los piojos. Pero que tal before your new look.


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 12 2010, 12:12 PM~17466457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esta mas grande la cara que el pinchi cuadro. Que pues pinchi Cholo. I did not you were big time now... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOW RODZ (May 13, 2010)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 12 2010, 10:03 PM~17473196
> *bump
> *


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Regal looks good


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 13 2010, 08:00 AM~17476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DILES QUIEN ES EL REY DE LA SOLDADURA CABRON.... EL REY DE LOS CAROS J... I TAMBIEN EL REY DEL CROMO... DILES CABRON.... 

BUT EITHER WAYS THE REGAL LOOKS REAL GOOD....


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

DICE ESTA RUCA QUE TE CONOSE GUACHIS...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 12 2010, 12:12 PM~17466457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OR YOU MAY LOOK LIKE THIS IF YOU CONTINUE USING CARACOL CREAM IN ORDER TO LOOK 20 YEARS YOUNGER.. BUT IF YOU DONT GET ANY GOOD RESULTS WITHIN 10 DAYS CONTINUE USING UNA DE GATO...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 13 2010, 09:00 AM~17476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WELLL GUYZEZ....SOME THINGS HAVE CHANGED ......


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jun 29 2010, 09:21 AM~17915617
> *WELLL GUYZEZ....SOME THINGS HAVE CHANGED ......
> *


 :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jun 29 2010, 08:21 AM~17915617
> *WELLL GUYZEZ....SOME THINGS HAVE CHANGED ......
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

so what kind of changes


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 24 2010, 07:42 AM~17585115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey was this MAX back when he was a senior en la Capitol Hill??


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

YOU ARE BUSTED BUDDY......


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

ARE THESE TWO LOOSERS GONNA BE AT THE SHOW????


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

ERES TU PINCHI GUACHIS??? CONTESTA??


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jun 29 2010, 08:21 AM~17915617
> *WELLL GUYZEZ....SOME THINGS HAVE CHANGED ......
> *


WHAT CHANGED ?IT'S THE SHOW STILL ON OR WHAT


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

shows still on guys, just changed spots, gonna be @ 
MAR AZUL 
ON SW 29TH& WESTERN
ON JULY 24TH @ 11-6PM


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WE FROM DA SOUTH AN STAYIN THERE...
LOWLIFE ......TTT


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Jun 29 2010, 04:19 PM~17919594
> * so what kind of changes
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO HIT ME UP ....WEN U GET A CHANCE...


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 10 2010, 07:50 AM~17441731
> *
> *


q onda bro ya ready tokick it lowlife style


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Apr 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17336658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOY THEM CARS R NIIIIIICE!!!! ME LIKA THE CADDY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

What's up low life C.C.!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WAT UP R.R


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jul 7 2010, 10:35 PM~17989335
> *q onda bro ya ready tokick it lowlife style
> *


 :yes: :yes: U know this homie !


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jul 8 2010, 12:06 PM~17992810
> *WAT UP R.R
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YA'LL BEEN UP TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE*B*_@Jul 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17989395
> *BOY THEM CARS R NIIIIIICE!!!! ME LIKA THE CADDY!!! :cheesy:
> *



POS YA SAVES NO LA VAMOS A PASAR CHIDO ONE.. QUE ME TRAIGO A ESTE WEY O QUE???


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

ASTA FERIA TRAI EL WEY...


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

lol Eddy!! tas loko!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

now thats talent!! lol :roflmao:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Jul 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17979519
> *ERES TU PINCHI GUACHIS???  CONTESTA??
> 
> 
> ...



ERES O NO ERES????


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

AND WHAT KIND OF CLASSES ARE THERE GOING TO BE. IS THERE GOING TO BE A JALAPENO EATING CONTEST. IS THERE GOING TO BE A SEXY LADY CONTEST. IS THE FOOD FREE. AM I ALLOWED TO TAKE PEWEE WITH ME.. 


PLEASE RESPOND...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Jul 8 2010, 09:53 PM~17998840
> *POS YA SAVES NO LA VAMOS A PASAR CHIDO ONE..  QUE ME TRAIGO A ESTE WEY O QUE???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

U AN PEE WEE WILL BE THE GUESTS OF HONOR ..


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jul 13 2010, 12:24 PM~18035407
> *U AN PEE WEE WILL BE THE GUESTS OF HONOR ..
> *


send me ur #


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

SPECIAL APPERANCE BY EL








TROMPETAS....DE LA REGINA


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:roflmao: orale


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:twak: ttt


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Ya saves que ai voi andar. Con caro o si caro pero ya saves. Pero asme un favor. Next time que vayas a la Michoacana a comprar Una de Gato. No dejes que te tomen retratos por atras.. Porque mira nada mas.....


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Que el Ricky te pinto el pelo que porque lo querias tener el mismo color de tu Caddy para verte machin el dia del show. Pinchi promoter mas feo.. No mames..


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jul 18 2010, 06:58 PM~18077312
> *:roflmao: orale
> *


U BRINGIN DA CUTTY


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

SI EL RICKYS ME ISO EL PELO 
PERO YA TIENEN TANNIN BEDS TAMBIEN PORQ EN ESTE PIC TE VEZ UB POCO PALIDO ..MI KIN CACA


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jul 19 2010, 12:02 PM~18082409
> *U BRINGIN DA CUTTY
> *


I have to work homito pero I will be there about 4 para hechamos una corona


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

aguas con la lavadora :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i like the cutty


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Pinchi Guachis no savia que te isistes lipo suction.. Esmas ni te trabajo esa madre mira como quedastes. Acuerdate you are what you eat..


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 10:28 PM~18089283
> *Pinchi Guachis no savia que te isistes lipo suction.. Esmas ni te trabajo esa madre mira como quedastes.  Acuerdate you are what you eat..
> 
> 
> ...


ESQE ESO ANDA DE MODA PERO MIRA TU LO Q AS BUELTO CANIJO YA NI TE CONOSCO


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

A LA VERGA....


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

A PERO COMO TE ENCANTA SONAR...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

EN TU CASO TU ERS LO OVIO PORQUE TODOS TE PODES VER..










I LUEGO EN EL JALE QUE TAL.. CUIDADO CON LA PINTURA....


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jul 19 2010, 11:04 AM~18082421
> *SI EL RICKYS ME ISO EL PELO
> PERO YA TIENEN TANNIN BEDS TAMBIEN PORQ EN ESTE PIC TE VEZ UB POCO PALIDO ..MI KIN CACA
> 
> ...


esque me sentia poquito hot so lave la ropa i me bane para sentirme fresh... and you how do you feel???


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

NO HAY PEDO U CAN COME LAST YEAR.....








AN REMEMBER TO WER NEW UNDIES NOT LIKE LASTTIME


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its almost here


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

see you guys tomarrow


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIES HOW DID THE SHOW GO!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

show was great!!! good turnout! :biggrin: thanks! since G n Cholo ignorin ya


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIES YALL READY FOR THA SHOW OUT HERE IN ODESSA TX. :biggrin:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

ENTONCES QUE YA NO ME ABLAN LOS DOS PORQUE SON PROMOTORES DE MUSICA O QUE CHINGADOS...


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Nov 7 2010, 08:41 PM~19012046
> *ENTONCES QUE YA NO ME ABLAN LOS DOS PORQUE SON PROMOTORES DE MUSICA O QUE CHINGADOS...
> *


ALV


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Whats up LOW LIFE CC


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

when the low life show gonna b


----------

